# Turkeys up farmington canyon



## Williamsmed (May 6, 2015)

Was just wondering if anyone has heard any good things about turkeys being up farmington canyon or around the foothills. This will be my first time turkey hunting and i am just looking for an area. Anything would help. Thanks


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Williamsmed said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has heard any good things about turkeys being up farmington canyon or around the foothills. This will be my first time turkey hunting and i am just looking for an area. Anything would help. Thanks


There are some up there, but I haven't hunted them or patterned them. I don't have any idea how many of them there are either. My grandparents live in the foothills up there and they had some in their yard the other day. Good luck to you.


----------



## Williamsmed (May 6, 2015)

Hey thanks a lot. Anything helps. Just gonna go up there look around and start callin and see If I get lucky haha


----------

